# charters



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

Two of my best friends are getting married this summer and I'm are planning on making a fishing trip on lake Michigan through a charter. gotta make sure these guys get out at least once before they are tied down! We'd like to target salmon/ steelhead. Probably wouldn't want to go much further north than muskegon. Anyone have any suggestions on what ports would be best? I know advertising is looked down upon on here so i'm not looking for specific details...just want to get a start.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

I like Ludington. The fishing is usually pretty good, its clean, good hotels and restaurants. I have no connection to theese guys but I have fished with them in the past and they were very good. If you do a charter search on Ludington there are a gazillion charter boats.
Dave


http://www.fishludington.com/index.html


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i'm a sponser of this website,click on my banner below to get to my website.i will agree with grouse buster that you can't beat ludington from july-sept.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm looking for a charter either this weekend or the holiday weekend. I don't see your banner. Please PM or post a link to your site.
Dave


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Ludington has great fishing, along with a great nite life. Plenty of bars in walking distance of each other. You can get into plenty of trouble there. And the farther you are from home, the less likely the news of your adventures will make it back to your home town


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

http://www.micharterboats.com/flashindex.html


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Although they might be booked up solid, I would look into "Hit Man" or "Thunder duck too" in Grand Haven. Those are two of the best charter boats on the lake. Also "Sea Flea" in Holland and "Best Chance" is also another one to look into, as they move along the lake with the fish. Whatever you do, I wouldnt recommend a charter in June, at least on the southern part of Lake Michigan because the fishing is slow.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

I would say best chance (no offence guys) Dave and bill are top notch fishermen and wonderfull guys (I have known them since I was little)
They are very open to anything, Just an example After my father and I sold our boat due to him loosing his legs to a battle with diabities, I went to talk to Dave about a charter with my father (in his wheelchair) Dave and bill (Free of charge) reschedualed 4 or 5 times due to waves so that my father could go along (so he wasnt getting rolled around in his chair) 


Once again I am not trying to take buisness away from anyone just sharring a personal experance.


Dave


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

I forgot to add in we gave my dad the hold heave hoe fromt he dock to the bottom of the boat lol. .in a nice way of course


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

> I would say best chance (no offence guys) Dave and bill are top notch fishermen


Well they got 2nd place in the michigan city tournament and 1st place in st joe.... Id say they are top notch!


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

This almost looks like a shoving match with who is best and who isnt. For someone that wants to spend big bucks yea I see the 38,42 Tiara's on the top list. For someone that wants to spend hardly any cash I have a Meyers aluminum they can borrow for $50.00. :lol: 

But all in all it's what you feel is right for you and your pocket book. I personally like *FishPatrol* "" :Modified_ "Cpt larry Buckle. 

I have refered many clients and freinds to him and they all have re-booked for 2006. His costs are resonable and he keeps the whole trip fun for every kind of client.

My 2 pennys

Ben


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

If you want a fun time and catch lots of fish too, I would recommend Fish Patroll. Larry will show you a great time.

His 25' Sport Craft is trailerable and he goes to where the fish are. I've known him a long time and you won't be sorry.

Good luck!


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

Why is it that some one always has to try to disparage info the other fellow puts up?  Not a huge gap in charter prices considering a larger boat eats a lot more fuel. Trailerable is not what I look for in a charter because I don't get out on the water often. I hope to have as smooth a trip as possible by chartering a larger boat. Nothing worse than turning green in the middle of a charter. 
To each his own. The good thing is that there are lots of choices and plenty of good guys to fish with.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Grousebuster,
All BRD was saying is that the smaller boats generally charge less than the big boys who are docked at one port. If you are looking to be more economical and still have a great time then you have that option too. 

I do know this for a fact, if you are a puker, you will puke in a 50ftr just as fast as you will puke in a 25ftr...


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Getaway said:


> I do know this for a fact, if you are a puker, you will puke in a 50ftr just as fast as you will puke in a 25ftr...



The term I use for puking is "Calling some Dinosaurs".

Just thought you might wanna know that.:lol:


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I've got a buddy that could call up a T-Rex.:lol: :lol:


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

I'd much rather be looking at Dock fluff than calling any prehistoric cookie monster. :lol:


----------



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

So if we are going fishing in mid july would anywhere on lake MI be good or are fish located in certain areas? is july a better time of the year for kings (preferred) or steelhead, browns, coho's, etc.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

from mid july until mid sept. you can't beat ludington for kings !


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

We had some engine troubles friday and  had some dino calling in those 6 footers up by the beach. With the boat bouncing around waiting for tow usa it felt like a broken rollercoaster ride.

The only thing that came in was the seaguls for the top water chum... :lol:


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

Try Salmon Buster out of Grand Have. Great with families, his wife is the mate, and drives the boat, so it is very family and female freindly. www.salmonbustercharter.com


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

In no particular order 
Thunderduck/ Capt.Willis [email protected]
Hit Man/ Capt. Chip Klein http://www.hitmanfishingcharters.com/
Reel Action/ Capt. Mark Veurink [email protected]
Salmonhead/ Capt. Paul Kik http://www.salmonheadcharters.com/

These 4 are the best of the best in the area!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll always urge guys and gals to look to our sponsors first and foremost.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/sponsors.htm


----------

